# My piano piece and nature photos



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Here is my little piano piece 'Jälki', performed by myself. The video contains some Finnish nature photos taken by me, with an ordinary mobile phone.

I created this piano piece when my father suddenly passed away in 2020. The composition took place between his passing and the funeral, where I played the piece. Like myself, he was fond of nature. So the photos are appropriate and complement the music well.

It is obvious this work is traditionally tonal and there is nothing particularly intellectual or witty about it. This is emotional music — and in that sense me at my most authentic. There is nothing fancy and the pianism is rather clumsy. Yet it means a lot that I have this medium, the composition and the pianism, through which I can express myself.






For once I will not delete this post -- because this is actually classical music, not some artsy progressive rock. Also, a youtube channel is more practical than sharing some files.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

What's wrong with "artsy progressive rock"? Beautiful music, beautiful photos. Thanks Waehnen. Condolences on your dad -- losing a parent is a tough tough blow.

What does "Jälki" translate to?


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

NoCoPilot said:


> What's wrong with "artsy progressive rock"? Beautiful music, beautiful photos. Thanks Waehnen. Condolences on your dad -- losing a parent is a tough tough blow.
> 
> What does "Jälki" translate to?


Thanks for your kind words, NoCoPilot!

Nothing's wrong with progressive rock, but this a forum for classical music! So I feel it is more appreciative of other´s to post classical music or modern concert music. This is just me -- I do not mind others posting whatever they want.

Jälki translates to spot, track, mark and trace.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

A couple of days ago I complained about the huge photos of youtube links. But this time I am rather happy, there is the photo!  That was by the lake Pielinen. 😍 There were so many mosquitos though that I could hum melismas above the magical E they were humming.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Very nice. The contemplative feel works well and is instantly accessible. My favourite part is the Debussy-ish chordal movement at around 2'48". 
Surround the piece with some outer movements that perhaps display different kinds of pianism and you'd have a nice little set methinks.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

mikeh375 said:


> Very nice. The contemplative feel works well and is instantly accessible. My favourite part is the Debussy-ish chordal movement at around 2'48".
> Surround the piece with some outer movements that perhaps display different kinds of pianism and you'd have a nice little set methinks.


Thanks, Mike! Musically that is actually a good idea! Honestly it had not occurred to me to create a larger work that would be traditionally tonal to this extent. This piece of music was created for a smaller circle after all.

Don´t you think it would be problematic to be labelled a traditionalist? Or should we be able to do nowadays whatever we want without bothering over such issues? The other stuff I write is much more 'modernist' or contemporary, so to speak. Nevertheless, I do not pretend not to like tonality. I like it a lot.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Waehnen said:


> Thanks, Mike! Musically that is actually a good idea! Honestly it had not occurred to me to create a larger work that would be traditionally tonal to this extent. This piece of music was created for a smaller circle after all.
> 
> Don´t you think it would be problematic to be labelled a traditionalist? Or should we be able to do nowadays whatever we want without bothering over such issues? The other stuff I write is much more 'modernist' or contemporary, so to speak. Nevertheless, I do not pretend not to like tonality. I like it a lot.


If a composer remains traditional by only using CP as it was practised a few hundred years ago, then I personally believe that is very problematical for any composer who is serious in intent. Whether this happens because of a lack of imagination or simply an unwillingness to delve deeper (technically and personally), thus denying the last few hundred years of developments, attempting to compete with past masters is a pointless waste of any potential and individual talent a composer may have imv.

If we include being 'conservative' as part of the 'traditionalist' tag, then I'm cool with that, especially as I'm somewhat conservative myself these days relatively speaking (although that might change). I like tonality and atonality, but I prefer tonality of a more individual or expanded kind.
Ymmv.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

mikeh375 said:


> If a composer remains traditional by only using CP as it was practised a few hundred years ago, then I personally believe that is very problematical for any composer who is serious in intent. Whether this happens because of a lack of imagination or simply an unwillingness to delve deeper (technically and personally), thus denying the last few hundred years of developments, attempting to compete with past masters is a pointless waste of any potential and individual talent a composer may have imv.
> 
> If we include being 'conservative' as part of the 'traditionalist' tag, then I'm cool with that, especially as I'm somewhat conservative myself these days relatively speaking (although that might change). I like tonality and atonality, but I prefer tonality of a more individual or expanded kind.
> Ymmv.


I agree. There is also music for different purposes and the techniques and aesthetic used by the same composer may vary accordingly.


----------

